

Chrombinator - Chrome Extension for HN (parent highlighter and inverted title) - AltIvan
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/bldhjkmbdomhijjjnmckgchocnfhkpnd

======
aufklarung
Can it do something about the "Unknown or Expired Link" message?

~~~
AltIvan
No... but it will, that error is really easy to fix (well, easy to work
around, just getting an actually valid link). I will have some spare time this
sunday and will work on that.

------
AltIvan
Hi, i am the author, it just change 2 simple things.

1) A button to highlight the parent comment (of any child comment)

2) The title for every news page becomes "$TITLE | Hacker News" instead of
"Hacker News | $TITLE"

You can check its source code here: <http://pastebin.com/CzfTGuJM> (its uses
jquery and its very simple so i think github is overkill)

------
AltIvan
Well... looks like this didnt get any attention... feedback about it?

